# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  نماذج الامتحانات ؟

## student

حضرتك يا دكتورة كنتي قلتي ان حضرتك هتنزلي نماذج امتحانات علي المنتدي 

عشان نبقي عارفين نمط الاسئة في الامتحان 


ف بعد اذن حصرتك لو تنزليهالنا يعني  :Smile:  
عشان فاضل يومين علي الامتحان  :Smile:

----------


## Dina amer

شكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## حبيبة رمزى

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## هبة على

يسلموووو على المجهود الرائع

----------


## رنيم حمدي

شكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------

